# Audi TT Anti Scratch Clear Coat-Hope you answer soon



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

I though i had it covered and posted a review for it as well. But when the sun went up again and got it out, Hell got alive again still marks ... What shall i use...Deep scratches are smaller but somewhere on the paint you see the smaller ones like it wasnt even polished!:wall:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I have not worked on the Audi TT Anti-Scratch Clear Coat paint system, if it's anything like the self-healing paint fiasco used by Infinity back in 2008 then the only products I know of that "worked" were the Menzerna polishes with foam pads.

Finish with either 106FA or PO85RD

Copy and paste the below into Google to read a thread about the Infinity paint, in the discussion I include a link to where a person successfully worked on it.

Good luck if it's your car. If it's a customer's car I would do a little testing and if it looked like the paint is difficult to polish I would walk away.

Car manufactures need to start including the polishabilty factor of the paint before switching to new paint systems.

If a paint system cannot be EASILY polished by the average person, let along a knowledgeable professional they should avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry mr.Phillips i dont understand what should i copy and paste. i own the whole series of menzies though...so please if you find the time let me know about what you are refering too..its a customers car:/


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Monk said:


> Sorry mr.Phillips i dont understand what should i copy and paste.


Whoops! Forgot to include the title of the thread...

*Swirls on '08 Infiniti G37s - Self-Healing Paint ?*

Been multi-tasking at the speed of light, we start shooting the second season of our TV show on Monday I preparing the studio and juggling 43 cars that will be here next week.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

ooo my god...can i join ??? l0ol i envy ya all...on a little island like mine...god its really not easy and convenient to detail cars.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

btw i was trying to order thru Ageek the other day but still no credit card confirmed and i ran out of everything:/


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Monk said:


> btw i was trying to order thru Ageek the other day but still no credit card confirmed and i ran out of everything:/


I'm sorry I can't help but I don't work in sales. I don't have any of the software to look up, place or modify orders.

The best thing to do is to call or contact Penny at,

*[email protected]*

She handles International orders and customer care.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the Audi not a ceramic clear coat? If so meguires 105 on a lake country wool pad will correct and finish well, requiring maybe only one further refining set :thumb:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

stangalang brother hello again..yes its that bull**** coat...but i will follow your advice soon but not with this stupid audi...i wanna say i did it nice and shine but i sanded all the surface...i use 0.3 microns of its paint...now it shines like hell!!!stang u know that u have my respect man..thank u honestly!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Alot can be learned from stanalang he has immense patience and never dying knowledge.

Helped me loads and my car dont look half bad now just glazed sealed and waxed with his reccomended products


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Alot can be learned from stanalang he has immense patience and never dying knowledge.
> 
> Helped me loads and my car dont look half bad now just glazed sealed and waxed with his reccomended products


i guess we all love him dont we?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Guess so


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for really bad ceramic clears, ie deep marks.. i would recommend festool speed cut 5000 on a gtechniq wool pad.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Monk said:


> I though i had it covered and posted a review for it as well. But when the sun went up again and got it out, Hell got alive again still marks ... What shall i use...Deep scratches are smaller but somewhere on the paint you see the smaller ones like it wasnt even polished!:wall:


Hey Monk,

Can we get an update? Where are you at with this project?


----------

